# Christmas come early



## TyroneGenade (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,

My wife surprised me today with early Christmas presents! Three plants from Hausermann's:
Paph villosum x villosum "Gold Treat" (the webpage says these are selfed crosses)
Paph spicerianum "Saint Albans" x self
Paph Bill Eilau (Duncan York "Good Show" x Winston Churchill "Indomitable")

Anyone know anything about the "Gold Treat" villosum? I thought I got a 2 growth plant, but as it turns out its a big and little brother together in the same pot. Nice to know I didn't get the runt of the cross, but a good plant (and a little runt extra).

The spicerianum is in flower and the flower is opening. It is a bit small but the color is very intense and this is the first flowering. I will post photos when it opens more (if it doesn't blast). Lovely multigrowth plant. Must be about 4 or 5 growths.

Nothing much to report on the complex. It is good size seedling with good roots. I'm hopeful for flowers next Christmas. Can't find any pics of the Duncan York. I see the cross was originally made back in the 1970s (registered in 1980). Not sure what to expect but from crosses made from Duncan York I have high hopes.

Can't say I was looking to purchase any more plants until the spring so this was a great surprise.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the photos! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great pre-Christmas!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope, Hanukah. Your wife still owes you for the other 7 days of Hanukah plus Xmas.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 6, 2013)

Good point Linus. Not sure how to make it to her...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, Eric, some photos just for you (and I suppose everyone else as well).

The spicerianum with flash:





Now, without flash (camera set to incandescent light)




The flower was opening in the post and the dorsal got a bit squashed so I'm being optimistic and attributing the poor shape to shipping. The color is nice and strong and there is good green contrast to the brown speckling. The flower is about 6 cm wide. I'm hopeful for the next flowering.

Here is pic of my primitive growing conditions:




I'm trying SH using Ray's Prime Agra. So far so good. I worry about the lighting as some of the plants that have been there the longest are looking a bit pale. The complex I got (to the far right) seems to be sucking all the life out of the old leaves to feed the new growth and flower stem. I'm weighing up whether to just cut the flower and ensure the plant can survive the winter. Any advice?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the brown spicers.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2013)

The closer one on the right seems to have new growth; you lose some leaves to gain some leaves. I wouldn't worry about that one's bud.


----------



## Dido (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice gift


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 14, 2013)

I would use the prime agra for plants, rather than the media in the tray; use cheaper gravel/stone instead.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Linus, good advice. Thanks for the comments Eric. I will enjoy the bloom when it opens.


----------

